# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C# >  Create a DeskBand in C#

## crptcblade

Normally I'd steal the credit, but this is too cool...

http://www.thecodeproject.com/csharp...&select=862248

----------


## cmptr_man

This is _exactly_ what I was looking for...it's very cool!  After going through the sample code, though, I'm at a loss as to how to turn this into something I can distribute with the application I'm working on.  The DLL files that are produced are not registerable outside the project (at least not with standard regsvr32...as near as I can tell)

Is this just something fun for us to do on our own workstations and not make it distributable?  Anyone tried using this in a distributed application yet?

Thanks,
 :Thumb:  Dan

----------


## cmptr_man

Oh, I probably should mention that I'm also going to be interested in having my deskband communicate with an existing application--kinda like the way iTunes works (minimized view displays the deskband).  Anyone done anything like that before?

----------


## crptcblade

> This is _exactly_ what I was looking for...it's very cool!  After going through the sample code, though, I'm at a loss as to how to turn this into something I can distribute with the application I'm working on.  The DLL files that are produced are not registerable outside the project (at least not with standard regsvr32...as near as I can tell)
> 
> Is this just something fun for us to do on our own workstations and not make it distributable?  Anyone tried using this in a distributed application yet?
> 
> Thanks,
>  Dan


The DLLs created are to be registered in the GAC, if I remember correctly.  A decent package and deployment program should have that as an option.

----------

